# Daisy's in trouble



## saveliberty

Well...the cat went to the vet @ 3:30 today.  The blood test confirmed Hyperthyroidism.  The vet says in fourteen year old cats it is cancerous most likely.  So far, we are out $60 for information I pretty much figured out myself.  They are running a $40 test now to see how her kidneys are functioning.  If that test turns out poorly, Daisy is done for.

Should the kidneys be okay, we can opt for a $300 surgery and $15/ month medicine.  That should be an interesting discussion with the wife.  Waiting on the phone call about the kidney test at this point.


----------



## AllieBaba

Good luck!


----------



## saveliberty

At the moment it appears the vet forgot to tell the cat it was sick.  Good news for the Daisy, as she appears more or less normal for now.   The vet was supposed to call us with the kidney results.  Must have taken a bit longer than business hours.  I suspect we will get a call in the morning or Monday some time.  Pushing fluids for now and hopng for the best.


----------



## syrenn

*hugs*

Good luck to both you and Daisy.


----------



## Big Fitz

well, with my Daisy, when it came to be this time in her life, my ex and I asked ourselves what was best for her.  We picked 3 things for quality of life and then waited and loved her up something aweful.  But as those three things passed we knew she wasn't enjoying life anymore and we had to do the hard thing then.

On the plus side, a cat can live a long time with this disease if you are good about the medicine.  

RegardlessI hope your Daisy has a lot of years left in 'em.


----------



## strollingbones

save let me tell you a story...i had a wonderful cat....i rescued him in the first gulf war and named him saddum who kitty...when he began to get sick....they couldnt find anything.....they just kept doing this and that...finally i was pushing fluids by baggin him ...with fluids...i finally took him to a new vet....and only took the records from the last 3 vets...i told the new vet i could have more faxed...saddum had a massive growth in his stomach....it was most likely a type of cancer....the vet looked at me..and said...its time...its been time and your cat is miserable..and he was....dont let it go that long....


----------



## saveliberty

On the down side, my vet is expensive for this area.  On the plus side, he guy is an awesome vet.  My last cat Alex was saved twice by him.  Already took precautions last night and slept on the couch, so Daisy had a buddy.  Probably be Monday before the vet calls with the test results.

My oldest daughter (23) is not doing well with this.  Daisy was her cat originally.   The cat doesn't do well outside our house, so we got her when college time came.  All the kids are pretty much out of hte house now.  This bird is not looking forward to an empty nest.


----------



## strollingbones

lets hope its not gonna come to that....okay...

nice of you to sleep with daisy...clark had the vet visit and slept with me most of the night last night...


----------



## saveliberty

You must have a good vet too if he told clark to sleep with you.  lol


----------



## saveliberty

Daisy got a reprive minutes ago.  Vet has surgery scheduled for Tuesday.  We've been down this road before with excellent results.  Kitty prison (basement) until then, unless I'm supervising.


----------



## Big Fitz

Hope and pray Daisy does well and you have the little booger back in top form soon enough.  It's good to see someone else  (and others) who love their cats so much.  My avatar kitty, Buster, didn't make it because of an incompetent vet who didn't bother telling us a simple treatment of prozac could have saved his life.  Goddamn fucking prick.  Yes, prozac can help a cat who has urinary problems like struvite crystal blockages AND behavioral problems.

And that was going on 6 years now and I'm still mad.


----------



## strollingbones

my vet is a she......


glad daisy is doing well so far...damn they hate the confinement..thing...clark had a dislocated hip....he had to be crated for 2 weeks....first thing he does...dump his water in his kitty litter and roll in it...clark has long hair...the wet kitty litter set up like concrete...

so what are they operating on...and thanks for the heads up on prozac....


----------



## saveliberty

The second half of the thyroid.  First part came out May of 2008.  Anybody have experience in figuring out how to get a cat to take a pill once a day forever?


----------



## strollingbones

greenies pill pockets....lol...can the pill be crushed and put in a bit of canned food?

or you can invest in a pill popper



How to Give a Cat a Pill - wikiHow

How to Use a Pill Popper to Give Your Cat Medication: How to Give Pills to a Cat | eHow.com


----------



## saveliberty

The cat has a hell of a reverse gear.  Plus she is really good at throwiing up.  Tuna will probably be part of the answer.


----------



## strollingbones

clark is a puker...roland will draw blood every time...tiff is still startled by it all...

the dogs are easy...toss it to jake he will eat it without thinking....

i just open thor's mouth and toss it down his throat...


----------



## The Infidel

Sending my prayers Daisy's way... hope thats OK.

Keep us updated.


----------



## saveliberty

The Infidel said:


> Sending my prayers Daisy's way... hope thats OK.
> 
> Keep us updated.



Well, the shaved poodle look doesn't help her dignity any, but I expect her to do well with the surgery.  Daisy is quite the scaredy cat.  The stay over night at the vet and the ride there and back are very tramatic.

Interesting you bring up the prayer thing.  My daughter texted me last night and said her gall bladder was flaring up.  I told her I'd pray for her and did.  Fiftenn minutes later, shes texting me and saying she is feeling a little better.


----------



## saveliberty

The vet got her right in today and no overnight stay!  Picking up Daisy at 3 pm today.  Get cat, leave $500.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Hope everything turns out well for Daisy!

When our cat, Shadow, had a uti and we needed to get a pill into him it was a nightmare.  Nothing worked.  He'd find it in any food we gave him and wouldn't eat it.  My daughter came up with a brilliant idea.  We had a small animal syringe (ask the vet for one if you don't have one) -- no needle, just the syringe and the plunger.  We crushed the pill up very well, mixed in some water, sucked it up into the syringe, then someone would firmly hold the cat by his scruff and pry his jaws open (same as if giving him a pill) but then I'd put the syringe into his mouth (as far as I could) and quickly squirt the liquid pill down his throat.  9 times out of 10 it worked.  The 10th time required lots of band-aids.


----------



## boedicca

Daisy is a lucky cat - I hope she has quite a bit of mileage left after this.


----------



## saveliberty

Zoom-boing said:


> Hope everything turns out well for Daisy!
> 
> When our cat, Shadow, had a uti and we needed to get a pill into him it was a nightmare.  Nothing worked.  He'd find it in any food we gave him and wouldn't eat it.  My daughter came up with a brilliant idea.  We had a small animal syringe (ask the vet for one if you don't have one) -- no needle, just the syringe and the plunger.  We crushed the pill up very well, mixed in some water, sucked it up into the syringe, then someone would firmly hold the cat by his scruff and pry his jaws open (same as if giving him a pill) but then I'd put the syringe into his mouth (as far as I could) and quickly squirt the liquid pill down his throat.  9 times out of 10 it worked.  The 10th time required lots of band-aids.



Most likely this will be our history as well.  No front claws, advantage owner!


----------



## saveliberty

boedicca said:


> Daisy is a lucky cat - I hope she has quite a bit of mileage left after this.



I can never remember this stuff.  Pretty sure she turned 14 in April.  Barring cancer, I'd say she has 5-6 years left.  Had a very LARGE black cat make it to 17 with only three legs.


----------



## PixieStix

I hope your Daisy is doing well. I have a cat named Daisy too.


----------



## The Infidel

Glad to hear Daisy is going in the right direction.... *Prayer works*! 

Thanks for the update.... We're still praying for her, and for you to keep having the faith to give her a great chance at life. Props to you.

People who love their animals are the best! 

I have a dog that nearly died from the bad dog food a few years back. His liver and kidneys had failed and the vet told me to take him home and love and enjoy him for a day or so. He said there really was no hope, but I told him money was'nt an issue... can you give me anything to help. He then gave me some meds and said it might help, but dont get your hopes up.
I took him home and did exactly what the prescript called for, and also loved on him and stayed with him for hours at a time.... when I took him back in a week.... his liver and kidneys were working, and they were amazed at his turn around. They call him Miracle Max, and he is still going strong 4 yrs later. He is 12 yrs old and I love him so much.
So yes... prayer (and some good old TLC) works wonders.

Tell Daisy we are pulling for her.


----------



## saveliberty

Most of today will probably be finding a soft spot, curling up and snoozing.


----------



## PixieStix

saveliberty said:


> Most of today will probably be finding a soft spot, curling up and snoozing.


.


----------



## random3434

saveliberty said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Daisy is a lucky cat - I hope she has quite a bit of mileage left after this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can never remember this stuff.  Pretty sure she turned 14 in April.  Barring cancer, I'd say she has 5-6 years left.  Had a very LARGE black cat make it to 17 with only three legs.
Click to expand...


Our family cat, Kiki Lou, died last summer about 2 months before his 22 birthday. 

Daisy has a lot of years left in her! 

The one I posted the pic of in bones thread (who has to get 'fixed' this week) is the kitty my daughter picked out at the shelter to heal our heartbreak of Kiki Lou's passing. 

We still miss our Kiki Lou, but this kitten, and her other cat, "Big Ktten" (who is almost 8 years old) keep us entertained and happy!



Good Luck to you and Daisy~!


----------



## The Infidel

cute pic


----------



## saveliberty

Daisy is home.  Owner had to figure out antibiotics in the AM.  They gave me two small syrenges w/o needles.  Let the real fun begin.


----------



## Coyote

saveliberty said:


> The second half of the thyroid.  First part came out May of 2008.  Anybody have experience in figuring out how to get a cat to take a pill once a day forever?



Depends on the cat but, we've tried various methods - a pill popper gun or the pill crushed in some stinky fishy food - a tiny amount - then more after it's consumed with no pill in it.  If pills can be given that way it's better - less stress on the cat.

I hope she's doing ok - 14 is getting up there - good luck!


----------



## saveliberty

The medicine is already in liquid form.  Woot Woot!


----------



## Coyote

saveliberty said:


> The medicine is already in liquid form.  Woot Woot!



 - you're already ahead of the pack..err claws 

I much prefer giving liquid meds to cats!


----------



## saveliberty

Coyote said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> The medicine is already in liquid form.  Woot Woot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - you're already ahead of the pack..err claws
> 
> I much prefer giving liquid meds to cats!
Click to expand...


No front claws on this cat.  The doseage looks really small too, so that will help.  First couple of days she has an antibiotic and the thyroid medicine, so she'll be prepared for the second one.


----------



## syrenn

saveliberty said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> The medicine is already in liquid form.  Woot Woot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - you're already ahead of the pack..err claws
> 
> I much prefer giving liquid meds to cats!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No front claws on this cat.  The doseage looks really small too, so that will help.  First couple of days she has an antibiotic and the thyroid medicine, so she'll be prepared for the second one.
Click to expand...


Watch the thyroid meds, they made my baby very sick.

*hugs* really glad to hear she came home alright.


----------



## Big Fitz

saveliberty said:


> The medicine is already in liquid form.  Woot Woot!


Then you have an easy solution.  Mix with tuna juice or clam broth.  Even simple chicken boullion and you will never have a problem again.


----------



## saveliberty

Okay, so when we took Daisy in for her tests on Friday, no luck getting her into the cat carrier.  She jumped off my lap about 30 minutes ago.  I decide to go looking for her.  I check the home ofice and guess who is sitting in the carrier voluntarily?


----------



## Coyote

lmao!

That is funny!

I so miss my cats...we lost our last one (after years of multiple cats) at age 18 two years ago...I've hesitated getting another due to my current mix of dogs.  My old cats would not run from dogs - indeed, my old maestro (Clyde) would attack them for inappropriate behavior....if I corrected a dog, Clyde was right after me correcting it too.  He was quite a character - showed up on my grandmother's doorstep (she fed strays) - marched in - took over - beat up the other cats - and made himself persona non grata.  She offered him to me and flew him from Salt Lake City ... he was a very self contained individual.

I miss him...maybe I should think about a cat again....


----------



## Coyote

Big Fitz...I wanted to say, your avatar is such a striking cat


----------



## Big Fitz

Thanks Coyote.  That's Buster.  I miss him too.


----------



## Coyote

Big Fitz and Saveliberty....and CMike

There are things...lives...that transcend politics.

I love it   I miss my kitties.  Someday soon, there will be cats in our family again.


----------



## saveliberty

Coyote said:


> Big Fitz and Saveliberty....and CMike
> 
> There are things...lives...that transcend politics.
> 
> I love it   I miss my kitties.  Someday soon, there will be cats in our family again.



...and that is our hope for change Coyote.  Finding the common ground is very helpful.  The wife is a farm girl who believes animals belong outside.  This will be my last cat.


----------



## Big Fitz

Coyote said:


> Big Fitz and Saveliberty....and CMike
> 
> There are things...lives...that transcend politics.
> 
> I love it   I miss my kitties.  Someday soon, there will be cats in our family again.


Excellent!  Just make sure you get it in the house fed and happy before the significant other comes home.  Then it's impossible to throw them out.  A little heart worm of love awwwwwwww..... LOL


----------



## Coyote

saveliberty said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Big Fitz and Saveliberty....and CMike
> 
> There are things...lives...that transcend politics.
> 
> I love it   I miss my kitties.  Someday soon, there will be cats in our family again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and that is our hope for change Coyote.  Finding the common ground is very helpful.  The wife is a farm girl who believes animals belong outside. * This will be my last cat.*
Click to expand...


No...don't say that...

This has been an odd year, I said good bye to my friend of 16 years, Deena, an Australian Shepherd.  I also said a painful goodbye to a girl I had to euth for temperment. issues  It's been a very difficult time.  I loved them both more than I can say.

But I keep thinking of this quote:  "We who choose to surround ourselves with lives even more temporary than our own live within a fragile circle, easily and often breached. Unable to accept its awful gaps, we still would live no other way. We cherish memory as the only certain immortality, never fully understanding the necessary plan...."

and I know I will always choose these short lives.



As an aside, I work with several rescue groups and recently evaluated a group of dogs in our local county shelter to send to a friend in Vermont.  She also wanted two kittens to adopt...so...I got to pick two kittens.

What a hoot....they are so full of life...they overcome my cynacism


----------



## Coyote

Big Fitz said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Big Fitz and Saveliberty....and CMike
> 
> There are things...lives...that transcend politics.
> 
> I love it   I miss my kitties.  Someday soon, there will be cats in our family again.
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent!  Just make sure you get it in the house fed and happy before the significant other comes home.  Then it's impossible to throw them out.  A little heart worm of love awwwwwwww..... LOL
Click to expand...


hehehe...actuatly my sig other is a "cat person" - my only worry is integrating with dogs...but dang, I miss my old kitties...


----------



## Big Fitz

Coyote said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Big Fitz and Saveliberty....and CMike
> 
> There are things...lives...that transcend politics.
> 
> I love it   I miss my kitties.  Someday soon, there will be cats in our family again.
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent!  Just make sure you get it in the house fed and happy before the significant other comes home.  Then it's impossible to throw them out.  A little heart worm of love awwwwwwww..... LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hehehe...actuatly my sig other is a "cat person" - my only worry is integrating with dogs...but dang, I miss my old kitties...
Click to expand...

Bah.  I had 3 cats and an Old English Mastiff.  The cats ruled the house and Daisy (my mastiff) deferred to their desires.  The only time she ever growled at them was when they got near her chewie while she was not done with it... or she caught them eating out of her food bowl.  And the growl was all they ever got. Dogs and cats can live well together, you just have to introduce them carefully is all.


----------



## saveliberty

Coyote said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Big Fitz and Saveliberty....and CMike
> 
> There are things...lives...that transcend politics.
> 
> I love it   I miss my kitties.  Someday soon, there will be cats in our family again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and that is our hope for change Coyote.  Finding the common ground is very helpful.  The wife is a farm girl who believes animals belong outside. * This will be my last cat.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No...don't say that...
> 
> This has been an odd year, I said good bye to my friend of 16 years, Deena, an Australian Shepherd.  I also said a painful goodbye to a girl I had to euth for temperment. issues  It's been a very difficult time.  I loved them both more than I can say.
> 
> But I keep thinking of this quote:  "We who choose to surround ourselves with lives even more temporary than our own live within a fragile circle, easily and often breached. Unable to accept its awful gaps, we still would live no other way. We cherish memory as the only certain immortality, never fully understanding the necessary plan...."
> 
> and I know I will always choose these short lives.
> 
> 
> 
> As an aside, I work with several rescue groups and recently evaluated a group of dogs in our local county shelter to send to a friend in Vermont.  She also wanted two kittens to adopt...so...I got to pick two kittens.
> 
> What a hoot....they are so full of life...they overcome my cynacism
Click to expand...


The wife has made it abundantly clear that bringing another cat into the house will mean one less human in the house.  Really not ready to call her on that one.


----------



## Big Fitz

Wow... I'll feel bad for her or the children.  I wonder which child she'll throw out?


----------



## The Infidel

saveliberty said:


> The wife has made it abundantly clear that bringing another cat into the house will mean one less human in the house.  Really not ready to call her on that one.





LOL.... your chicken, tell her to hit the road 



J/K'ing


----------



## saveliberty

Ladies, a little insight into the mind of a guy.

The cat is ALWAYS glad to see me.
The cat never handed me a list of things to do.
The cat never asked me to get out of bed and find out what that noise was.
The cat never used up all the hot water.
The cat never tried to start a fight by asking how it looked in a dress.
The cat never told me it needed extra grocery money and then brought home a nonfood item and told me more grocery money was needed again.
The cat occasionally will borrow the TV remote, but I still get to pick the channel.
The cat does not have a mother in law that visits or wants us to visit her.

Now, despite all of this I prefer the wife.  Still, do you really want me to start thinking about it?


----------



## The Infidel




----------



## Big Fitz

My Daisy has come to visit your Daisy.


----------



## saveliberty

My Daisy is invisible when nonfamily is around.  I hold the cat while the wife takes her best aim with the antibiotic dropper.  Doing pretty well so far.  Friday is the calcium blood test.  There is a health concern about keeping up calcium levels with this surgery.  I don't expect any problem, but it is serious, if there is a problem.  Also, suppose to start the thyroid medicine Friday.  Hope that is fairly tasty.  The label says take for life.  I think it has at least two meanings.


----------



## strollingbones

the things we do....i got this 100 lb doberman, thor, who had knee surgery...long ago in a time and place far away....he is not to jump or run...for 3 more months....he is so stir crazy...he throws himself into the sliding glass door when the other dog, jake is false barking....and there was a turkey in the yard today...so that will make him crazy tracking it...he has broken his choke collar...that was an ahh damn moment...he has jerked the lease handle out of my hand....


----------



## saveliberty

Well, Daisy is not very happy with me right now.  Antibiotics twice a day plus the thyroid medicine is not her idea of a good time.


----------



## PixieStix

saveliberty said:


> Well, Daisy is not very happy with me right now.  Antibiotics twice a day plus the thyroid medicine is not her idea of a good time.




aww.  Poor baby


----------



## Big Fitz

saveliberty said:


> Well, Daisy is not very happy with me right now.  Antibiotics twice a day plus the thyroid medicine is not her idea of a good time.


Daisy is a cat.  Being pissed is like their job.


----------



## saveliberty

Three days more or less of the antibiotic and then it should be easier.  The thyroid is pretty easy to adminster and the taste isn't so bad apparently.  The problem with the thyroid medicine is Daisy is still adjusting to it.  Seems to upset her tummy at 0.5ml.  I'm using 0.4nl for now and I'll move up as she tolerates it better.


----------



## strollingbones

ahhh the non appreciation of a cat lol


----------



## saveliberty

I'm appreciating her ability to make herself invisible.


----------



## Big Fitz

another all important talent of a cat.  Unless you have to take them to the vet, get them into an isolated room or give them medicine.

Then it's maddening.


----------



## strollingbones

have we renamed daisy....

calling her freddy now?


----------



## strollingbones

saveliberty said:


> I'm appreciating her ability to make herself invisible.



greenies are like cat crack.....you can shake the jar full of greenies and they come running...unless they are pissed....

roland is the worst....clark is too fat and lazy to care and tiff is still startled by it all


----------



## saveliberty

The antibiotics will be done by Friday and the stitches come out then too.  The thyroid medicine is probably best given in the AM, so we should settle into a routine soon.


----------



## syrenn

saveliberty said:


> The antibiotics will be done by Friday and the stitches come out then too.  The thyroid medicine is probably best given in the AM, so we should settle into a routine soon.



Tapazole?  That made mine so sick it was worse then the thyroid problem.


----------



## saveliberty

Soloxine.  I think the antibiotic made her sick the first day and is hurting her appetite.


----------



## syrenn

Hugs

I just hope it all works out for you little fur ball.


----------



## saveliberty

syrenn said:


> Hugs
> 
> I just hope it all works out for *you* little fur ball.



Care to clarify?


----------



## The Infidel

saveliberty said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hugs
> 
> I just hope it all works out for *you* little fur ball.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care to clarify?
Click to expand...


I think syrenn called you a fur ball....


----------



## Big Fitz

Don't worry, Larry here will help you out with the excess tuna.


----------



## saveliberty

The Infidel said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hugs
> 
> I just hope it all works out for *you* little fur ball.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care to clarify?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think syrenn called you a fur ball....
Click to expand...


I'm positive syrenn did.  I'm just trying to find out if it was intentional. Insult to injury, I'm a "little" fur ball.


----------



## Big Fitz

better fluffy than flakey.


----------



## strollingbones

how is it going?  lost much blood?


----------



## saveliberty

The cat has been generous to a fault over the medicines.  I got a big sliver in my right wrist/forearm on Saturday.  The wife took out part ofit then and it felt fine.  Monday I get this bruise about three inches in diameter.  Took the rest of the sliver out this morning.  The wife was so pleased to inflict some pain my way.  The thing was a half inch long.  I sure wish I remember where I got it and what I was doing when I picked the sliver up.

The wife was also pleased when she put baking soda on the wound and I found it a little painful.


----------



## Big Fitz

So things are more like THIS then:


----------



## saveliberty

Big Fitz said:


> So things are more like THIS then:



My wife's hair is more red.  She is sleeping right now though.


----------



## asaratis

saveliberty said:


> The cat has been generous to a fault over the medicines.  I got a big sliver in my right wrist/forearm on Saturday.  The wife took out part of it then and it felt fine.  Monday I get this bruise about three inches in diameter.  Took the rest of the sliver out this morning.  The wife was so pleased to inflict some pain my way.  The thing was a half inch long.  I sure wish I remember where I got it and what I was doing when I picked the sliver up.
> 
> The wife was also pleased when she put baking soda on the wound and I found it a little painful.


So what do you want...a _Purple Heart_?


----------



## syrenn

saveliberty said:


> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Care to clarify?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think syrenn called you a fur ball....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm positive syrenn did.  I'm just trying to find out if it was intentional. Insult to injury, I'm a "little" fur ball.
Click to expand...






Here is a big on and a little one, take* your *pick.

R r


----------



## saveliberty

asaratis said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> The cat has been generous to a fault over the medicines.  I got a big sliver in my right wrist/forearm on Saturday.  The wife took out part of it then and it felt fine.  Monday I get this bruise about three inches in diameter.  Took the rest of the sliver out this morning.  The wife was so pleased to inflict some pain my way.  The thing was a half inch long.  I sure wish I remember where I got it and what I was doing when I picked the sliver up.
> 
> The wife was also pleased when she put baking soda on the wound and I found it a little painful.
> 
> 
> 
> So what do you want...a _Purple Heart_?
Click to expand...


Nope, just some polite conversation and a little humor.  Have a great Friday.


----------



## syrenn

Oh come on, lets paint daisy purple.


----------



## saveliberty

Actually, I need to paint Daisy at the vet for her stitches removal this afternoon.  To make Asaratis happy I'll have the vet look at my wrist.  lol


----------



## syrenn

so how is the little fur ball doing?


----------



## saveliberty

syrenn said:


> so how is the little fur ball doing?



Again, a confusing subject when brought up by syrenn.  I'm fine and so is the cat.


----------



## strollingbones

silver .....men are wussies.....i stepped on a nail one time...didnt move....didnt move....till they found me...standing on a board with a nail in my foot....i still didnt move....much fussing about my refusal to move...finally da man stepped on the board and just hanked my foot up...then i screamed lol


----------



## syrenn

saveliberty said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> so how is the little fur ball doing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, a confusing subject when brought up by syrenn.  I'm fine and so is the cat.
Click to expand...


YAY good to know the kitty is doing better


----------

